# Zoeller sump pump repair



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

My sump pump crapped out the other day. Kept tripping the GFCI plug it's on. So I unplugged it, took it out of the sump and started taking it apart. Turns out the switch compartment is flooded because it looks like the switch arm boot is all worn out. Image below. My problem is that it's a Zoeller, but I can't identify the model because it seems quite old... I have not installed it myself, the previous owner did and he's now 96, there's no telling how old that thing is. :smile:

The switch has the following numbers on it: 004117J and below 0828. Could someone point me to a suitable replacement please?

Also, the boot of the arm switch is so badly worn it literally fell off... I'm not sure how I can fix that. Would dousing it with silicone work? Since it keeps moving by design I'm afraid it wouldn't be good enough and the silicone would get displaced every time the arm moves and let water in... any suggestions welcome, thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.sumppumpsdirect.com/pumps/zoeller-replacement-switches.html


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> , there's no telling how old that thing is.


Ayuh,... Toss it, 'n buy a New one,.....


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

time for a new pump, but if you must play..get rid of the arm switch and bypass it electrically , seal that whole area up with silicone..then get a separate floating switch to plug the pump into..


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try contacting Zoeller for the part it needs.


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

Bite the bullet and don't worry about it for years to come. Get a new one!


----------



## SHEPLMBR (Mar 4, 2016)

There should be a number on the plate on the top that says 53-000 or 98-000 those are their typical sump pump models


----------



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

OK, found the model, found the switch...

Now when I was taking the pump apart I accidentally started opening the pump motor body and therefore lost most of the oil :bangin:... what kind of oil is it?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Zoeller sump pump motor oil.
I can't imagine that after all the taking apart that the electrical integrity of that pump will be safe. Me, I'd buy new.


----------



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, I think you're right and I'm going to do that - but not right now because I need a lawn mower more than I need a shiny new pump at the moment, that's why I'm trying to just fix this one for now...

When I do, is it worth it to splurge on the next model up (M98)? I think it's 1/2 HP vs 1/3 HP (which is what I have right now). Since our sump never fills very fast I'm thinking maybe another M53 might be enough... but I'm wondering if I should also get an actual radon cover? A contractor installed a radon mitigation system for the previous owner and sealed the sump with a plexiglas cover with opening for the pipes. It works I guess, but it makes servicing the pump a total pain because I have to remove all the silicone sealant every time, then replace the silicone, etc...


----------



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

bob22 said:


> Zoeller sump pump motor oil.


Any idea where I can get some? It's a special dielectric kind of oil, isn't it?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ogandou said:


> Any idea where I can get some? It's a special dielectric kind of oil, isn't it?


* Dielectric Insulating Oil *

Inside of many submersible electric motors you will find a very thin, clear oil. It is very easy to mistake it for water. But don't dump it out_!_
Dielectric Oil is a thin, light, clear, highly-refined version of mineral oil. It is non-conductive, so it is OK to be inside the motor. Standard mineral oil cannot be used as a replacement.
It is placed inside the motor as a cooling agent. The oil absorbs the heat produced by the motor and transfers it to the outer shell of the motor. The cool water on the outside of the submersible motor can then absorb the heat and cool the motor.
If you did, by mistake, dump out the oil from your motor thinking it was water, you will need to replace the oil before operating the motor. Because we buy the oil by the tanker load, we do not sell it as a replacement product. If you need to purchase some, you could check your area for an electric motor repair shop. Ask if they work on submersible electric motors. If they do, they probably have the oil You can also find the oil online at vaious places. A simple internet search should turn up vendors.
If you have concerns about the health and safety properties of this oil, you can download the Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) here
And you can see a Wikipedia article on this oil here


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I have a Zoeller M53 in a 5' sump pit by my pool. 
It can pump the pit dry in very short amount of time (pic shows the sump pump is in)






if I let it fill.
Unless you've got a very heavy flow, this size pump is likely fine.


----------



## SHEPLMBR (Mar 4, 2016)

a 53 should handle you fine


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is one source of the Zoeller sump pump oil.

http://www.pumpproducts.com/zoeller-002588-oil-dielectric-19-oz-p-534730.html


----------



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everybody, appreciate it.


----------



## SHEPLMBR (Mar 4, 2016)

ogandou said:


> Yeah, I think you're right and I'm going to do that - but not right now because I need a lawn mower more than I need a shiny new pump at the moment, that's why I'm trying to just fix this one for now...
> 
> When I do, is it worth it to splurge on the next model up (M98)? I think it's 1/2 HP vs 1/3 HP (which is what I have right now). Since our sump never fills very fast I'm thinking maybe another M53 might be enough... but I'm wondering if I should also get an actual radon cover? A contractor installed a radon mitigation system for the previous owner and sealed the sump with a plexiglas cover with opening for the pipes. It works I guess, but it makes servicing the pump a total pain because I have to remove all the silicone sealant every time, then replace the silicone, etc...


Getting a bigger pump is not always a good idea. These pumps are designed to run. If short cycled enough they will burn out a lot quicker. Think of it as a rubber band. You stretch it out for longer periods of time and release. But if you are constantly stretching it out repetitively and quickly it wears out quicker. :glasses:


----------

